# Bailey 760 SE weight



## sn3102 (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi all,
Just found this forum and thought that prospective (and existing) 760 owners might be interested in the result of my trip to the weighbridge. Having decided on Friday to buy a 760SE I made the puchase subject to a test drive today to the local weighbridge to check out the actual weight.

Knowing the axle weights of my existing van I was concerned that the 760's 4.7 metre long wheelbase would tend to load the front axle, as many of the heavy items are located ahead of the rear axle. 

Actual weights recorded on the council-run weighbridge were:
Front axle 1720Kg. 
Rear axle 1500Kg.
Total 3220Kg.

This is for a brand new empty van in showroom condition with no fluids (except for about 5 litres of diesel), no gas bottles, driver 80Kg and passenger 65Kg.

The big problem is of course the front axle which has a maximum of 1850Kg. Just fill up the fuel tank, fit 2 full gas bottles and not be quite as svelte as myself and the salesman and you could be perilously close to the limit with an otherwise completely empty van. As for using those 4 extra belted seats at the front, well..

We pulled out of the deal as I can't see how this particular van could be operated within its plated limits.
Steve


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Good for you Steve, every new m/homer should get them weighed

tony


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Go buy an Autotrail apache 700.... Similar layout..

Loads of storage in big rear lockers and 730kg of payload with an awning already fitted..

I looked at the 760 and even 2 days ago at Stratford went in one again. There is just no where to put anything !!!

Ok, My Autotrail has had some issues but they are being sorted...
Well done on doing the weight check and being aware of it..

Reminds me I must go get mine re-weighed..


----------



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

*weights*

Could you not have a upgrade on the weight, also it would be subject to paying a lower road tax

Mick


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Is there a decently spec'd 7.4m long MGW 3500kg, motorhome that has a descent payload? Are these bigger 3500kg motorhomes viable ?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

rayc said:


> Is there a decently spec'd 7.4m long MGW 3500kg, motorhome that has a descent payload? Are these bigger 3500kg motorhomes viable ?


I don't think any 7m (ish) van with more than two average passengers and all their worldly goods can fit under 3500kg.

I weighed our Cipro 85 before boarding the ferry at Oban 3 years ago and with full tanks of water and fuel our stuff for 3 weeks and NOTHING in the way of extras (no awnings or extra batteries etc) other than a small gennie in case we couldn't find any hook-ups - it was dead on 3500kg.

How any van that size with 4 passengers and all their gear can fit under 3500kg I just don't know.


----------



## sn3102 (Jun 22, 2013)

tonka - I think I may look at the Apache 700 next, though what drew me to the Bailey was the wood-free (or almost) construction and that galvanised Alko chassis. 

pepps - the overall weight isn't the problem as at 3850Kg you have a decent payload, it just that the front axle will be severely overloaded. I don't think think that there's an easy way to increase an X2/50 front axle limit, but if anyone knows differently..?


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

sn3102 said:


> <snip>
> pepps - the overall weight isn't the problem as at 3850Kg you have a decent payload, it just that the front axle will be severely overloaded. I don't think think that there's an easy way to increase an X2/50 front axle limit, but if anyone knows differently..?


Yes there is.

Uprated front springs from VB can give you 2000kg or more. Or of course air suspension is available, but that is more expensive than the replacement coils.


----------



## sn3102 (Jun 22, 2013)

Oh that's interesting, thanks.

Looks like £308 plus fitting, VAT etc.
Than probably higher rated tyres.
Then £250 or so to SVTech to replate.
Then £12.50 here becuase I'll run out of free posts soon ;-)

Probably worth me looking into it in a bit more detail if the dealer (or Bailey) would bear the cost, which who knows they may.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

A replate would cost Bailey NOUGHT. and the road tax will be cheaper  

tony


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

sn3102 said:


> the overall weight isn't the problem as at 3850Kg you have a decent payload, it just that the front axle will be severely overloaded. I don't think think that there's an easy way to increase an X2/50 front axle limit, but if anyone knows differently..?


The way to lower the weight applied to the front axle is to make the rear axle take more of the load. Your trip to the weighbridge showed you had only 1500kg on the rear axle whilst you had 1720kg on the front. In my opinion this shows poor design but is not unexpected from a caravan manufacturer who struggles to keep the nose weight within the limits of the average car.


----------



## sn3102 (Jun 22, 2013)

Ray, the 760 has an extremely long wheelbase of 4.7 metres. The long wheelbase panel van for example has a 4.1 metre wheelbase and even that can have the same problem with front axle loading.

The 740 and 745 models are exactly the same length overall but have a shorter wheelbase, I would say around 4 metres. The longer wheelbase of the 760 means that more weight is carried-by/tranferred-to the front axle.

It's hard to say why the 760's designers opted for this very long wheelbase, but if the offside wheelarch had been any further forward it would have intruded into the bathroom and meant that the toilet couldn't be put where it is..


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

sn3102 said:


> Ray, the 760 has an extremely long wheelbase of 4.7 metres. The long wheelbase panel van for example has a 4.1 metre wheelbase and even that can have the same problem with front axle loading.
> 
> The 740 and 745 models are exactly the same length overall but have a shorter wheelbase, I would say around 4 metres. The longer wheelbase of the 760 means that more weight is carried-by/tranferred-to the front axle.
> 
> It's hard to say why the 760's designers opted for this very long wheelbase, but if the offside wheelarch had been any further forward it would have intruded into the bathroom and meant that the toilet couldn't be put where it is..


The wheelbase does not matter as long as the balance of what is fitted to the chassis is correct. Loading a MH chassis is no different from, for example, loading a lorry. What are the plated axle weights?


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

The issue I had with the Bailey is where to actually put anything..
Almost nothing in the way of locker space and outside access..
Where do you stash the chairs, wheel ramps etc etc..


I did look and consider it but went back to what I know...
The storage under the front dinette at floor level are very handy for heavier items. The rear lockers, which go straight through have loads of space for bulky items.. Worth a look before you commit I think..


----------



## SteveB123 (Jan 28, 2013)

I have a Bailey 760 so after reading Steve's post I thought I better go to the weighbridge today as I was concerned about the amount of books, chairs, toys, tools and a cadac barbeque I have accumulated over the last 12 months. I have also added a bike rack and awning. So me weighing 100kg my mate 100kg, nearly full fuel tank, full fresh water tank, 2 full gas bottles, 3 bikes and a 20L can of water on the floor between us in front. Lockers in front full of food for a weeks trip and plenty in the fridge. These are the readings

Front 1820kg limit 1850kg
Rear 1860kg limit 2000kg
Total 3680kg limit 3850kg

Luckily my wife is a lot lighter than my mate but I have 2 small children who sit in the passenger seats in the rear. I don’t generally travel with a can of water in the front so I am confident although close the limit at the front I still have plenty of payload left for the rear for clothing etc.
I agree the external lockers are small on these vans but maybe thats a good thing so I cant fit any more kit inside.


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Following this thread I've just suggested to the wife she may have to lose weight.



She is asleep, of course .


----------



## 944T (Apr 23, 2008)

Wheel base does make a huge difference to front axle weight.

As the front wheels are always near the front  where the rear wheels are placed changes the balance between the axles.
You could in theory move the rear axle so far forward it would have zero load on the front.

As you can not move the axle, just by adding normal load to the rear of the vehicle will take load off the front axle.............
That is why an empty M/H will often weigh heavier at the front and is not a problem. Just put slightly more weight behind the rear axle than in front of it and make sure you do not exceed the total weight.

You can work this out accurately using simple maths or just estimate it in your head.

As a guide, if you have storage space at the rear that is about half the distance away from the rear wheels than the distance between axles (wheel base). If you placed 40kg in that space it would reduce the front axle load by 20kg but add 60kg to the rear axle.

60-20=40

simples  







You still trying to work it out :lol:


----------



## 944T (Apr 23, 2008)

Before the usual high jackers and gatecrashers arrive...


Yes.....strapping the wife to the cycle rack would also solve the problem.



Dont ask me to do the maths for that as my life is in danger!


----------



## 944T (Apr 23, 2008)

Oh dear, it's all gone quiet!


----------



## 944T (Apr 23, 2008)

Oh dear, it's all gone quiet!


----------



## Steve928 (Jun 24, 2013)

I see that the overcab 760 has now been dropped from the new Bailey Autograph range.

Some interesting changes throughout the range including Alde wet heating as standard and a 'double skin floor'. Not sure from the brochure if that's a genuine double floor housing all the systems though, but if it is then these vans really do not want for much from a technical viewpoint - providing the layouts suit and the payloads are workable of course.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

still waiting for an island bed or twin bed version that does not cramp the living area. having looked at a couple I do think that they can give Swift a run for their money.

cabby


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

morning all,


This is the new one with the drop down bed, first for a british manufacturer.


norm


----------

